# misfire



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

ok I need to know everything that causes misfiring cause I got me new heads today and I'm not putting them on until it stops any help would be appreciated.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

When does it happen?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

it used to every once in a while but now its all the time could it be my compression???


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

sounds like the timing is off.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Or your spark plugs could be shot.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

the spark plugs aren't that old.I'll check my timing when I get to sallisaw. Anything else???


----------

